# Amazon Händler verweigert Rechnung - Amazon ignoriert das



## MICHI123 (3. April 2014)

*Amazon Händler verweigert Rechnung - Amazon ignoriert das*

Hallo Forum,

Frechheiten bei Amazon mal wieder... Letzte Woche das Nexus 10 bestellt, Händler bei Amazon, Versand durch Amazon. Alles gut soweit, der Händler hatte auch überwiegend gute Bewertungen. (Versand wie immer schnell, Siegel am Produkt war geöffnet, aber Produkt war wohl neu) 

Nun sendet der Händler mir keine Rechnung. Der Schlingel! Insbesondere fehlt bei dem Lieferschein von Amazon natürlich die Mehrwertsteuer, was insbesondere ärgerlich ist. Auf meine eMail, in der ich das gebrochene Siegel bemängel und nach einer Rechnung mit mwst. frage, antwortet er mir, sagt das Produkt sei neu, für das Siegel bietet er aber 15€ Teilerstattung. Eine Rechnung fehlt.

Amazon angerufen, die halten sich natürlich raus und sagen dass Amazon selber natürlich keine Rechnung ausstellen kann dafür, sie den Verkäufer aber dazu auffordern. Die angesprochenen Bewertungen des Händlers sind alle 5/5 Sterne, außer einige 1/5 Sterne, alle diese bemängeln die fehlende Rechnung, die trotz nachfrage durch Amazon nicht kam. Nicht mal ein Impressum hat der Sack!


Sowas ist meiner Meinung nach eine heftige Frechheit. Amazon weiß davon, lässt den Händler aber weiter machen. Impressumspflicht wird verletzt... und ich würde sogar vermuten,dass der Händler die mwst. selber einsackt, oder? 

Was kann man da noch machen? Irgendwie beim Finanzamt melden? Strafanzeige stellen? 

Grüße,
Michi


----------



## MichaelG (3. April 2014)

Händler auffordern die Rechnung zu liefern und mit Meldung an das FA drohen. Falls dies erfolglos ist, die Ware zurücksenden und das FA informieren. So würde ich es machen. Mit dem Nicht Senden der Rechnung will er wohl gegenüber dem FA seine Einnahmegröße verschleiern. Das riecht schon nach Steuerbetrug.


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2014)

Ist der Verkäufer denn 100%ig klar auch gewerblich UND aus Deutschland (ggf. ist es bei Auslands-Shops mit der Rechnungspflicht anders) ? 

 Dann würde ich den bei nem Amt oder so melden, auf jeden Fall. Das darf nicht sein, dass einer wegen fehlendem Impressum und Rechnungen, ggf. daher sogar MWSt-Betrug einen Preisvorteil hat und somit seriösen Shops Kunden wegschnappt. 

 und Amazon würde ich auch mitteilen, dass du den deswegen melden wirst. Oder Widerrufen, das muss ja dann normalerweise auch Amazon machen, wenn die es verschickt haben. Kannst ja nochmal Amazon kontaktieren und damit "drohen", dass Du es zurücksenden wirst, wenn du keine Rechnung bekommst.


----------

